# 457 Dependent Visa work rules



## AbhishekNahar (Jul 4, 2013)

My spouse is traveling to Australia with 457 Visa. I want to know is it allowed to work on 457 dependent visa? Is there any work restriction for 457 dependent visa holder? 

It would be great if you can share work rule, if any for 457 dependent visa holders.

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## saki (Jul 13, 2012)

Spouse can work or study unlimited hours no restrictions.

Cheers


----------

